# Is it just me or.....



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

...is everything shit?

Cheers.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's just you, every things fine for me..  
Hoggy.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

antcole said:


> ...is everything shit?
> 
> Cheers.


Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yep I am with you mechatronic unit has gone in my TT

Car was pretty much sorted just had new H&R springs fitted as heard nowt from this so called group buy & was going to detail the car & really looking forward to the TT show & now cars fucked no gears looks great sat on mates drive doing fuck all

I am razzing round in my Loop seeing happy smiley faces of folk in their TT's that should be me.

The North West meet is tonight & can't afford the fuel to go as funds needed for TT

so yes everything is shit


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Well.......
Foods going up
Fuels going up
Crime... on the up
EVERYTHINGS going up

Everyones going on strike

Wages are going down
Everyones getting angrier
Government is doing more weird shit (just to piss me off i reckon)
My jobs going ok but instead of the global economic crisis threatening it, war has just kicked off
My mechatronic unit is starting to shit its pants

Maybe i need to stop reading the papers, watching the telly etc etc

The list is infinately long.....
Oh... and me bacho shifter just fell out of me pocket right onto me fackin toe...

Come on then, cheer me up chaps


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

garyv6 said:


> Yep I am with you mechatronic unit has gone in my TT
> 
> Car was pretty much sorted just had new H&R springs fitted as heard nowt from this so called group buy & was going to detail the car & really looking forward to the TT show & now cars fucked no gears looks great sat on mates drive doing fuck all
> 
> ...


I feel your pain.....


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

I've got Hodgkins disease. 
Could be worse guys.

On the upside i've got Tivo and 50 meg broadband. :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I concur... life is shit


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

STTink said:


> I've got Hodgkins disease.
> Could be worse guys.
> 
> On the upside i've got Tivo and 50 meg broadband. :lol:


  i like your outlook on that!


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

antcole said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> > I've got Hodgkins disease.
> ...


Fuck it Ant, fuck all i can do about it.
You find you just get on with it.

Meesterbond said earlier about this country being a rudderless ship, or something similar and i couldnt agree more.
From the clusterfuck that was the banking crisis to people in power you wouldn't let have the remote to the telly, life does suck on certain levels, especially when technically it's because you're paying for the fuck ups of others.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

STTink said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> > STTink said:
> ...


Bloody well said mate, although i do think the media seem to thrive on every single detail.... somethimes its nice to not have any news!

Theres a campaign on at the minute to save the regional coastguard services from closure, about 6 stations i think.
Next thing, the twats leading our illustrious country decide to send 650 million quid to Pakistan for 'educational' purposes.
Now i dont begrudge any other country receiving aid from us, but when we have shit to pay for at home, it gets my back up.

Coastguard service cuts will save about 1million annually, educational aid package for Pakistan 650 million....... im no Albert Einstien, but thats enough to run the coastguards for about 650 years....

Divide that among the other public sector cutbacks and it doesnt take much working out really.... and thats not including the 45 million we pay to the EU anually, or the 100 million for Africa.....

Fuck me... im off again....


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

you forgot the train contract given to germany as they were cheaper, over the thousands getting laid off & added costs in dole & benefits


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmm I tend to concur too .............

Fuck me sodding laser treatment fecking hurts .................... *heads off to find ice cube followed by aloe vera gel*


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

This country really is fucked... we used to own most the world and now it's barely a postal service :x


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> This country really is fucked... we used to own most the world and now it's barely a postal service :x


Have you been watching the BBC2 programme Made in Britain?
We're are still world leaders in some respects, the world still stands on our shoulders and looks on.

But here we are, niche experts struggling in a world economy thats shafted itself in a game that the super rich play to see who fucking dies with the most. To me, thats the most annoying thing, when's enough ENOUGH?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Very well put mr STTink.
Our country was, at one time, the leader in ALL areas of industry, mechanical, agricultural, shipbuilding, textile, commerce, genetic, electronic..... even our automotive industry was something of a prestigious altitude.

Were it not for our government (s) over the last century, we still would be.
Support, funding and pride in its status was all slowly removed. 
Japanese found ways to make everything better and cheaper, using our knowleges.
Chinese exploited their low cost of living to out do the japanese, then everyone followed suit.
A natural course of evolution is partly the reason but we allowed the rest of the world to run away leaving us behind.
Once we were completely self sufficient, own fuel supplies, timber, steel, food, water, minerals... Everything.
Now we are dependant on our neighbours to feed us...

Were being bummed by the world.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

antcole said:


> Very well put mr STTink.
> Our country was, at one time, the leader in ALL areas of industry, mechanical, agricultural, shipbuilding, textile, commerce, genetic, electronic..... even our automotive industry was something of a prestigious altitude.
> 
> Were it not for our government (s) over the last century, we still would be.
> ...


Very true - the focus of our country tends to focus more on the bums / low lifes than supporting and rewarding the hard workers. Until this thinking stops we will always be taking a back seat.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

The cost of supporting the bums as you put it has been placed squarely on the shoulders of the middle class. I have friends in really good jobs that haven't had kids out of the fear of being unable to support them in the long term. 
We then get the lower IQ society that breed like fucking rabbits, all state supported in some cases.

Here's the thing, this is what destroyed this country from the inside out.
Fucking political correctness. In all its guises.
It's been a monkey for the back of this country for a long, long time.
Add in big business's fingers within any government we've had in control for the last 150 years, greasing the palms of those in power through backhanders and hidden payments and that becomes a double fuck.
Add to that the greed of society driven by a must have consumer economy and it becomes very clear that the entire foundations of what we have in this country are not on biased in favour of the rich, but also in favour of the dumb fuck breeders that the governments happily support because they vote like fucking sheep or dont vote at all and you see the penetration of how this country is fucked from all sides.

The whole thing needs ripping out from the bottom up and starting again.
Will it happen?
It could happen, but just for arguments sake, what are you going to do, piss and moan on a forum, or stand up and force this country back to year one?

And that's the other problem. Fucking complacency.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry, i may have flipped. :lol:


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

STTink said:


> Sorry, i may have flipped. :lol:


...aaaaaaaaand relax. Hahahaha, got that off yer chest mush eh!! :lol: :lol:

Christ, id stand and be counted this afternoon if it would start the ball rolling.... the rot has set in so nobody can fairly be arsed to challenge it anymore.

I mean, if we invested all our money in a 'business' that we didnt really have a clue about, we would employ an expert who does know his stuff, to operate our business... make it work, make it profitable and keep it in good condition... wouldnt you?

Thats pretty much what Cameron is.... we (i didnt) elected him to run the business (UK)..... we pay him to keep it in good order.
If he then starts giving away our money (which belongs to me and you) and makes decicions without asking for our permission then i would kick his ass right through the fucking wall.

As i said..... everythings shit.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You've seen this book though...



(Clicky Piccy)


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

STTink said:


> The cost of supporting the bums as you put it has been placed squarely on the shoulders of the middle class. I have friends in really good jobs that haven't had kids out of the fear of being unable to support them in the long term.
> We then get the lower IQ society that breed like fucking rabbits, all state supported in some cases.
> 
> Here's the thing, this is what destroyed this country from the inside out.
> ...


How refreshing to actually agree totally on a subject - you are spot on! I wonder just how many peop0le agree like us on this subject? Regents corner next Sunday?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Kell said:


> You've seen this book though...
> 
> 
> 
> (Clicky Piccy)


I have that book and, ironically, I thought it was a bit shit.


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

Long story short is: You cannot imo have a society that runs on moral values as well as capitalist values, the two are mutually exclusive and tend to interact with each other in a negative way.
This does indeed confirm that everything is shit and we are all fucked, it's just varying degrees of shafting and whether or not there's any lube involved is all that needs to concern you.

One day when you are all bored I'll tell you how Barclays lost a huge chunk of my money within a period of a year in a low risk investment portfolio and all I got from them was "oh interest rates are up, that's bad" followed by "oh interest rates are down,that's bad also."
Needless to say I withdrew the money asap before they fucked it up even more.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > You've seen this book though...
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Bung said:


> Long story short is: You cannot imo have a society that runs on moral values as well as capitalist values, the two are mutually exclusive and tend to interact with each other in a negative way.
> This does indeed confirm that everything is shit and we are all fucked, it's just varying degrees of shafting and whether or not there's any lube involved is all that needs to concern you.
> 
> One day when you are all bored I'll tell you how Barclays lost a huge chunk of my money within a period of a year in a low risk investment portfolio and all I got from them was "oh interest rates are up, that's bad" followed by "oh interest rates are down,that's bad also."
> Needless to say I withdrew the money asap before they fucked it up even more.


Hope you didn't put it into Northern Rock? :?


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Thats not the version I have.


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

leenx said:


> Bung said:
> 
> 
> > Long story short is: You cannot imo have a society that runs on moral values as well as capitalist values, the two are mutually exclusive and tend to interact with each other in a negative way.
> ...


Nope, I now have it in a regular savings account much to Barclays annoyance and although it earns me nothing, at least I can look at it when I want and see that it's still there


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Bung said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > Bung said:
> ...


Good call! I recently opened an ISA with Lloyds - I get a whopping 1% annually - These banks are so generous! no wonder we are all doing so well in this country!


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

leenx said:


> Good call! I recently opened an ISA with Lloyds - I get a whopping 1% annually - These banks are so generous! no wonder we are all doing so well in this country!


I hear ya. About 6 years ago I thought I had realised my dream. I sold my London home and business and moved to the country, bought a nice bungalow for cash and stuck the rest in a portfolio and retired at the age of 40.
My wife is a professional and still works and so my plan was to live modestly off the interest.
Now fast forward to today and most of my chunk has gone along with my interest on my savings and so I am now looking to go back to work to get some disposable income in before the rest runs out.

Problem with banks, is that we the public are not just supposed to trust them, we are told we HAVE TO as there isn't really any convenient options out there. And so we blindly trust the "money experts" regardless of whether they do good or bad.
So until the majority breaks the social conditioning that we are all subjected to on a daily basis............yep you guessed it.................we are well and truly fooked.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

totally agree with all that has been said over recent posts......spare a thought for the small business owner (me) i ploughed all of my savings into the business and make a small but reasonable profit each month. it covers wages purchases and all overheads.........then some twat in the government offers yet another bank hol for willie and kate to get married. bang lost income on sales and wages. not too mention maternity leave??? wtf is that all about, you want sprogs good go have them but i dont see why i should pay anyone to sit on their bloody arse & then have to employ another person to cover the wage i am already firking paying. then how about the great business bank santander.......wish it was still alliance leicester i liked them. my business bank charges me if a customer bounces a cheque on me!!!! not we will back charge the issuing bank nope pick on me the poor git who has done the work and been stuffed and oh lets stuff him some more. no help from banks government or santa, cannot even get an overdraft facility with the bank despite never going overdrawn in nearly four years of business. if you equate my £1000 take home a month to the amount of hours i have to do to keep surviving this poxy bank caused recession i am under min wage lol......wonder if i can sue myself for breach of human rights. ok back to work rant over


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

gazzer1964 said:


> totally agree with all that has been said over recent posts......spare a thought for the small business owner (me) i ploughed all of my savings into the business and make a small but reasonable profit each month. it covers wages purchases and all overheads.........then some twat in the government offers yet another bank hol for willie and kate to get married. bang lost income on sales and wages. not too mention maternity leave??? wtf is that all about, you want sprogs good go have them but i dont see why i should pay anyone to sit on their bloody arse & then have to employ another person to cover the wage i am already firking paying. then how about the great business bank santander.......wish it was still alliance leicester i liked them. my business bank charges me if a customer bounces a cheque on me!!!! not we will back charge the issuing bank nope pick on me the poor git who has done the work and been stuffed and oh lets stuff him some more. no help from banks government or santa, cannot even get an overdraft facility with the bank despite never going overdrawn in nearly four years of business. if you equate my £1000 take home a month to the amount of hours i have to do to keep surviving this poxy bank caused recession i am under min wage lol......wonder if i can sue myself for breach of human rights. ok back to work rant over


I really really feel for you mate. I think the law etc is an ass. Small / Medium sized businesses are NOT given the support they should be! Very simillar thing happened to my old man and in the end he had to close down. The banks really are a law upon themselves. Whole country needs radical change and it needs it now!

P.S. As for PATERNITY LEAVE - WTF????!!!!!

Maternity leave - Fair enough have a sprog and medium / large firms will pay for a certain time but don't expect the firm to keep your job - why the fuck should they? it's another example of people in modern day society wanting to have the cake and eat it! - Fuck off!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

paternity is for wooftas and skivers in my book bud........mans place is at work womans once she has children is at home looking after them. if you can't afford one dont fucking have one!!! its been bloody hard through this recession and once or twice has nearly turned me into an alchy with all of the stress etc. god knows how but i manage to pull it back when it gets to the point of saying sod it i have had enough lets close and deliver for tesco's lol. then it just comes down to sheer will power and the guts to say NO these bastards are not going to beat me down......2nd rant over for today.

well nearly......how is it the big companies can afford to pay all of these costs maternity paternity pensions full sick pay etc etc
they must be conning someone somewhere!!!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

gazzer1964 said:


> paternity is for wooftas and skivers in my book bud........mans place is at work womans once she has children is at home looking after them. if you can't afford one dont fucking have one!!! its been bloody hard through this recession and once or twice has nearly turned me into an alchy with all of the stress etc. god knows how but i manage to pull it back when it gets to the point of saying sod it i have had enough lets close and deliver for tesco's lol. then it just comes down to sheer will power and the guts to say NO these bastards are not going to beat me down......2nd rant over for today.
> 
> well nearly......how is it the big companies can afford to pay all of these costs maternity paternity pensions full sick pay etc etc
> they must be conning someone somewhere!!!


Completely with you. I understand woman need to have a child - no problem but I dont see why an employer (certainly small/medium) should have to take the slack when it severely dents them financially and productively and you have to hold position or as near to open for them until they make their decision to return or not - complete madness! Have a child but don't expect a company to be in limbo for that period surely?

how is it the big companies can afford to pay all of these costs maternity paternity pensions full sick pay etc etc
they must be conning someone somewhere!!![/quote]

By ripping off the public in the first place!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh boy can I let some steam off on this post!

Political Correctness -
What a load of bollocks, there is only way to address anything and that is by calling a spade a spade why do the PC brigade insist on flowering everthing up? What is the point of entering a race if not to win, to come in second third or anywhere other than first is to lose. What don't they understand about this fact.

The European Court of Human Rights -
Another load of bollocks, how did we as a country manage before joining this establishment? IMO if someone is convicted of a crime, they have no rights that is part of the punishment. When a group of terrorist come into this country on a hijacked plane are granted asylum because they could be victimised if returned to their contry of origin, I would suggest we should perhaps look at changing the law and leaving the European Court of Human Rights.

Common Sense - 
If ever there was something with the wrong name it is 'Common Sense'. From my experience it is anything but common. I failed a course at my previous place of employment because I was 'Politically Incorrect' but in my mind I was displaying common sense. An example of a question at the end of the course was: - A job vacancy has come up in your department and it would mean promotion for one of the three applicants. The applicants were -
A woman who was 8.5 months pregnant who had all of the required qualifications.
A man in his fifties who had plenty of experience but was not as highly qualified.
a man in his thirties who had little experience and none of the qualifications but was a good worker.

I said that the man in his fifties should get the job but you've guessed it, I was wrong. It should have gone to the woman, never mind that she was going off on 9 months (or however long it is) maternity leave and may never come back to work. Common sense, it should be called 'Rare Sense'.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> Oh boy can I let some steam off on this post!
> 
> Political Correctness -
> What a load of bollocks, there is only way to address anything and that is by calling a spade a spade why do the PC brigade insist on flowering everthing up? What is the point of entering a race if not to win, to come in second third or anywhere other than first is to lose. What don't they understand about this fact.
> ...


Youre kidding about the multi choice questions right?
Un fuckin believable!
Common sense is obviously not a necessary merit anymore...

Anyway, its about time this country grew a set and puffed its chest out..... our unofficial bulldog emblem now looks a bit wank with a fluffy collar and no FUCKIN teeth....

Sunny Day 
Sweepin' the clouds away 
On my way to where the air is sweet 
Can you tell me how to get, 
How to get the fuck out of the EU?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Amen brother Jim Amen, we should fuck america off & watch australia & how they run a country. by god we could learn some lessons from them, rather than uncle sam who has dragged us into two wars costing lives & money.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

What are you all going on about... The banks are lending! The government says so... Lol

What a pile of Crap...

However the government are nicely helping everyone with credit get into debt..

Government guarantee a loan, then ask you to do a personal guarantee and secure it against your house.. How stupid are people putting there own family and future at risk.

I m in the property development game

Trust me there is no help, no lending, no loans and one BIG SCAM

I can honestly tell you, half the lenders have no cash

They pick and choose the area, the site and the houses they want to lend on

Half the population this week, next week and the week after will have this secenerio

Yes we will lend, You receive your mortgage offer, or AIP

You pay out lawyer, valuation fees ( Another bank Scam ) and sometimes broke or lending fees, for bridging there lawyer fees.

Then the lender pulls out you lose everything.....

The valuation fees are taken by the lender ....

For example Eserve Surveyors charge you 150.00 for a 140,000 house

The Same Property with Birmingham Midshires, Valuation Cost 699.00 I Kid you not

Even this week I Paid for a standard Valuation

Eserve went out three times for the Mortgage works, valuation 140k

So I booked a valuation .£150.00 squid. valuation 111,000 I lost 29k in less than 3 Weeks done by the same Firm.

Its absolutely Scandalous

Another Issue You Buy a House A Wreck

You Pay 700 workers to finish that house in ten days...

Sorry guys... You cant sell the [email protected]@@@ thing for six months due to the six month rule.... Whats all that about...

Oh I see... Lending money from banks to make Profit!!! By having more interest payments over further months.

How can this be LAW.

Secondly... Your mum sells her 1 million pound house to you for a £1.00

Its recorded on land registry as a £1.00... In most cases the valuer would use that as a common denominator...

So will general value it at a £1.00..... what Ffffffff ing Bollocks

Were all being dry bummed, and it wont be long until were happly paying 7% interest on mortgages

The foreign gas and electric companies sold by the government to abroad, charging the hell they like

The tax band for some over 60%

Cant they see that a normal guy on the streey cant afford to live anymore

I dont even know where my daughter will ever find a thirty or fifty percent deposit when shes in her twenties, the way the fees are going....for Uni...

Nobody can make ends meet, nevermind saving a deposit....

Rant Over

And Milliband just retire..... You have no idea whats going on in the real world

And Cameron answer your own emails instead of some Uni [email protected]@ from Eton on work experience


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Hahaha... get IN!!

My sentiments entirely..... pensions are worth nothing now, private or state.
This shower of shit government should help the future generations build for their future, depending only on their hard earned savings.
Nobody can start a life now without being in debt, debt which is only ruining their self sufficient financial future.

My parents lost their house back in 1993.... the house was worth 100 - 200'000 but the place sold for 53'000.

What is the logic in that??? Just because they fell into debt and couldnt make the mortgage payments at that time....

The place would have been worth over 300'000 now. Wank, all a load of wank.

Banks are shite, greedy arogant arses.

I loved it when Northern Rock were outside the branches practically begging customers not to close their accounts.... should happen more often, see the panic in the faces of these fuckwit gambling pricks when they realise they cant fight people power.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Dont get me started on that one...

If a companies going bust, WE dont get no help, so why should any other business. This business along with every other bank in debt should of gone down... The government should of guaranteed individual savings only. Other banks would of bought the mortgage book like anyone else through a Receiver. We then might of got a few better banks with better rates, and better products.

I mean have you seen the choice lol

Lloyds Tsb best product at the moment... if you get you money in before 3 pm if your overdrawn, they wont charge... ANYBANK DOES THAT YOU ....... HORSE BEHIND THE COUNTER

And NAtwest Problem for customers is leaving there purse on the back seat of a cab.... This is a real concern for there customer.... IS THAT GUY FOR REAL!!!!

We should buy safes, and withdraw all our money from every bank and [email protected]@@ em all....

I m telling you world war on our own country will soon come.....at this rate including poverty...

I over heard a guy the other week, saying i now understands the logic behind the gun power plot lol lol They saw this coming....

Hes a question.... how can laws be passed when we have nt signed up for anything lol


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

You ve got to understand we are all a satistic... A figure on the goverment sheets...

There wanting the old to work longer so, they cop it earlier, so the young ones can come through a work longer hours to pay for the goverment vola vons and prawn sandwiches lol lol ( no idea how to spell that one lol )


----------

